# oestrogen levels



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi Ruth or anyone else

info - me doing superovulation with IUI, startting down regs which went fine levels of 106 on day before stims started.

Started on 75 of menopaur, which was then increased to 75 and 150 every other day, still not responding so upped to 150 every day.  Am on day 25 of injections at the moment.

Hormone levels increased from 106 to 131 to 138 to 148 and then big jump to 357 after increased dose.  Follies are 10.5 at the mo (grew 2mm from monday to friday) and lining increased from 6.7mm to 8.3 so the docs are happy to keep me going as everything is growing but just slowly.  Called nurse today and she informed me that my levels had dropped to 290. 

Wondered if anyone can tell me why this has happened, will they stop tx even though follies and lining appear to be growing still.  Have another scan and blood on monday.

Thanks, i wish they had not called to tell me this as now i will be worried all weekend about it


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hormone levels can vary from day to day and I would suggest that as the womb lining is thickening, it may be that the oestrogen was focusing on that and the drugs will now speed up the growth of the follicles and the oestrogen level will rise further as the follicles get bigger.

Ruth


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks Ruth

u/f they cancelled my tx cycle yesterday morning as follies and lining were both smaller and levels had dropped yet again.

However this morning my period arrived??/  How could this happen so soon after stopping injections??


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

any advice please? Doc has not called me yet to discuss things?


----------

